# The Ultimate Kids' Halloween Party Planner



## jamontoast (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi,

If you are planning a party for kids, you should check out this great ebook my wife made, *The Ultimate Kids' Halloween Party Planner*. My wife and daughter are addicted to Halloween and have been doing parties for the past ten years so all of the games, recipes, and decorations have been well tested. The ebook is for iPad or iBooks on Mac and features lots of photos and step by step instructions. And it's only $1.99! Check it out here:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/ultimate-kids-halloween-party/id727478780

Thanks!


----------

